# Whats your LO wearing right now?



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, take a pic of what LO one is wearing :haha:
just for fun :shrug:

plus you can't cheat and change them into something cuter :haha:



heres quintin, all dressedd nice to go to grandma's :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks 010.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## AyaChan

he's so cute :D

here's Summer :D


----------



## rockys-mumma

He's not wearing anything except his nappy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Image-0094.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Lauraxamy

My aunt bought this outfit when Laila was newborn and it's still a bit too big for her but thought it's about time she wore it, so today is the first time she's worn it :D
https://i27.tinypic.com/vmvpmo.jpg


----------



## Panda_Ally

Don have a pic but she was wearing, grey legging, pink top and a grey blazer... she looked like she was off to the office! Too cute!!


----------



## NYCMommaxo

They're bathing suits...just got back from the sprinkles !


----------



## jenny_wren

my camera's broke but she's in a nappy lol​


----------



## shelx

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe, take a pic of what LO one is wearing :haha:
> just for fun :shrug:
> 
> plus you can't cheat and change them into something cuter :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> heres quintin, all dressedd nice to go to grandma's :happydance:

awwww!! look at ur dog just chillin with quintin!! too cute both of them :)


----------



## Lena92

Sorry, no pic but at the mo he's wearing a Rolling Stones T shirt and a nappy lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

no pic but shes in a white sleep suit with pandas on fast asleep 4 the night hehe


----------



## danniemum2be

got no pic she in bed with some proper lil pj's on and her sleeping bag x


----------



## annawrigley

brb :winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

annawrigley said:


> brb :winkwink:

:D
 



Attached Files:







P7180082.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 53


----------



## nicholatmn

Poor baby is so tired. And her aunt put a hair clip in her hair! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> brb :winkwink:
> 
> :DClick to expand...

O/T but does he sleep on his side alot? quintin does everyone now and then lately but I donno if I have turn him over or just let him be?:shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> brb :winkwink:
> 
> :DClick to expand...
> 
> O/T but does he sleep on his side alot? quintin does everyone now and then lately but I donno if I have turn him over or just let him be?:shrug:Click to expand...

yea ever since he learnt to roll he always slept on his side, always his right side too :p i have rolled him back a few times but he gets angry with me and rolls straight back over :( so i leave him lol xx


----------



## amygwen

i love this idea!

kenny was in the middle of a feed haha! but, i love this outfit.. 

https://images19.fotki.com/v193/photos/7/1488987/8848693/2010071823_51_14-vi.jpg


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I feel like a horrible mom! im not sure what Kailynn is wearing. My mom got her into her pajamas and got her all swaddled and ready for bed while i took a bath. So she is wearing a sleeper and a swaddle blanket!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

nicholatmn said:


> Poor baby is so tired. And her aunt put a hair clip in her hair! :haha:

I have that same onesie!! I have a quite a few of them, actually. Do you find they run big? When I washed all her clothes I was looking at them and they looked so much bigger than the other onesies of the same size. :shrug:


----------



## nicholatmn

Croc-O-Dile said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Poor baby is so tired. And her aunt put a hair clip in her hair! :haha:
> 
> I have that same onesie!! I have a quite a few of them, actually. Do you find they run big? When I washed all her clothes I was looking at them and they looked so much bigger than the other onesies of the same size. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes. That's a NB but she wears size 3 months in most others (she's 10lbs). :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas is just in a long sleeved vest with a lion on the front... fast asleep in the middle of the floor :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/IMG_0629.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

camera isnt here OH left it at in laws, but he is wearing a white shirt with orange and green stripes and one of the blue jean diapers they are so cute :)


----------



## nicholatmn

New day! She's wearing a black onesie saying "I can't wear pink everyday" :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats cute ^


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres quintin today, in a onsie I haven't done up :blush: and a huggies jean diaper
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## AyaChan

Summer for today


----------



## Lauraxamy

Laila today!
https://i28.tinypic.com/fjl3k3.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^ she has so much hair


----------



## sarah0108

Laura Harriet had that outfit as a newborn and i bought it the other month in 9-12 that shes wears now too :haha:

heres maxie tonight :) oh and harriet now and then in that outfit ;) (sorry. i couldnt resist :rofl:) x
 



Attached Files:







P190710_17.53.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 18









P130609_19.48.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18









P220610_07.40_[04].jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lauraxamy

I know, her hair is wild :haha:
Aw I love the outfit Sarah I've had it since she was N/B but it's just started to fit her.


----------



## lizardbreath

no picture because shes sleeping but jaymee is wearing her pink leapord print jammies with the kittys on the feet


----------



## MummyGooch

The outfit is newborn sized but my little Millie is so tiny everything looks too big! :cloud9:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs174.snc4/38019_470602280277_555545277_6355460_43580_n.jpg


----------



## Neferet

Peppa pig trousers and peppa pig tshirt. I really hate this outfit, but my mums friend gave it to me and he has no other clean clothes. I'm not going to take a picture as I don't want any evidence that he ever wore this outfit!


----------



## AyaChan

to the above, I just have to say I *love* your name choice :D

Is Sirius after Sirius black? or the star? :D

x


----------



## annawrigley

what he was wearing today, plus jeans :D
and what hes wearing now :sleep::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P7220130.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 17









P7220131.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Neferet

AyaChan said:


> to the above, I just have to say I *love* your name choice :D
> 
> Is Sirius after Sirius black? or the star? :D
> 
> x

Both... I can't remember what it was after originally! I usually tell people it's after the star though, because it makes me look a little less sad!  But yeah... I love Sirius Black!


----------



## Jellyt

This is what Evelyn's wearing today! It's a bit big but I love it so I wanted to put her in it :p. MIL brought it for her before we knew we were having a girl...think she knew!
https://i25.tinypic.com/2s9zjgm.jpg


----------



## AyaChan

its all pushed up because her legs are out of it :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

my mom picked this out forever ago! just found it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6 months 032.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AyaChan

ahh rome hes so cute :D


----------



## leoniebabey

This is todays outfit
https://i28.tinypic.com/15s33vq.jpg


----------



## Neferet

https://web3.twitpic.com/img/138421597-b3036b2e9dd120fb18ad198c21275c3c.4c545d98-scaled.jpg

He wouldn't let me put his trousers back on after his last nappy change! >.<


----------

